# Help a Student out



## nathanladd001@gmail.com  (May 7, 2017)

Hello, 

I am a student and I am working on a project and this one question below is worth 40 points. I am little freaking out because the answer that I got I feel is lacking since this one question is worth so many points. Can anyone help me to see if I left anything out or am I on the right track?


A 71-year-old male patient comes to the hospital after having been previously diagnosed with benign prostatic hypertrophy with urinary obstruction. Due to this condition, the patient is experiencing increased urination, straining during urination, and a continual feeling of fullness after the bladder has been emptied. The physician performs a cystourethroscopyto examine the condition of the bladder and urethra, and then subsequently performs a UroLift transprostatic implant procedure using three adjustable implants. 

CPT code(s): ____________________________________________ 

The answer I got was 52441, 524442 X2

I would appreciate any all all help as this is a self pace program and it is difficult to reach my instructor.


----------



## RebeccaB (May 8, 2017)

That's what I would code for (cysto-52000 bundled with Urolift)


----------



## Machelle Freeman (May 8, 2017)

My doctor performs these. This is how we bill them, 52241 and 52442 X2.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## nathanladd001@gmail.com  (May 9, 2017)

Thank you so much. I thought I was going crazy. You guys are the best !!!!!


----------

